# I'm at a loss....Buck gone horny!



## GoreFarms5796 (Nov 8, 2016)

Let me first start by saying that my husband and I are pretty new to the goat herding, only about a year and a half.  We originally bought 5 goats from a lady...4 does and a buck.  All Nubians.  We then bought another Nubian doe to add to the heard.  The first 4 does would not let us touch them at all.  I was so disappointed. And my 5th one she would let me love on her all day long.  The other 4 were so mean to her though.  It was awful!   

Breeding season came...he did his duty with all of them....  however... we had no kids.   We came to the conclusion he was sterile and got rid of him.  

We found another Buck that was just so handsome. We saw the kids that he had produced at another farm. Just beautiful!  We sold some of the mean does...got some new does.... breeding season has come.... he's done his duty with each and every one of them multiple times while they were in heat so I know they have all got to be bred.    

Here's where my problem is.... he keeps running one of my does constantly as if she's still in heat!  He will do this for hours and hours.  I have tried to separate him from the heard and then he just goes crazy and cries and carries on the entire time.  

Anyone know why he would be doing this? Any suggestions?   

I fear that if he continues she may miscarry.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

Ah buck problems! This is one of  the main reasons that many people (including myself)  keep bucks and does separate.  Most people keep either two bucks or a buck and a wether so that you don't have one lonely buck. 

In the meantime,  could you separate her and one of your other does from him and the rest of the herd? Is it a possibility for you to get a buddy for him and keep them separate in the long run?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you have a buddy for him to hang with when he is separated from the does?  

I have a beautiful buck who is an aggressive lover and terrorizes the does relentlessly.  The other 4 are more gentle natured.  We pen breed the does we want bred by Mr. Crazy and then put him back and he chills out, takes out some of his tensions with his pals, and all is well.  If he was alone though, I imagine he would be calling at those does all day long.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

We were typing at the same time...  Lol


----------



## GoreFarms5796 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have considered separating her from him but then I figured he would just pick another one to torture.  Lol.  

So I guess my solution is to get him a wether friend and try to separate him?  I figured once he bred them all he would calm down but I imagine I was very wrong.   

Thank you both for your replies and suggestions.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2016)

My question is - WHY is he chasing the doe.  Do you have pregnancy conformation - or have just observed him breeding?  Could she be cystic and perhaps cycling continuously?   Could it be that this is a doe problem and not a buck problem... ?

Hope it's not that and that a buddy and a separate pen will calm him down.


----------



## TAH (Nov 8, 2016)

You may consider getting a wether to put with so he can be separated. 

We keep our buck with our does but had no issues. We keep the dolings away from him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 8, 2016)

I thought the same as @frustratedearthmother 

If the doe is pregnant, separate him (as the others said). 

Personally, I would put him in with another intact buck over a wether. Your buck very well may do the same things he's doing to the wether. Most wethers have to deal with a lot, as some bucks don't stop chasing/mounting/tormenting the wether. If you put him with another buck it is "fair game" and the other buck is more likely to stand up for himself.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2016)

X 2 what @Goat Whisperer  said. Another Buck will allow him to get his energy out. I hate to see intact bucks with wethers. They mount them non stop and the wethers get NO break. It is horrible, it can wear down the wether to the point of illness. Very sad.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 8, 2016)

Good to know...  My buckling is in with  my wether for now...  But he's so immature and way smaller than the wether so that's not been an issue.  Good thing I was thinking of a second buck anyway!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 9, 2016)

Sometimes it works out okay, but when you already have a very hormonal buck it's best to put him with another buck. 

We see so many wethers really going through it- especially when rut comes around


----------



## TAH (Nov 9, 2016)

I never heard about that being a issue. I will defiantly keep two buck together now. Plus I would hate to put our tasty thru that. 

He is the goat pictured in my avatar.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 10, 2016)

from what we are seeing (we have our buck and a buckling together) a buck similar in size to what you already have might be a good idea.  Our buckling gets chased off a lot by the buck.


----------



## GoreFarms5796 (Nov 11, 2016)

I separated him and picked a doe that I knew was pregnant and put with him for now until I could get another buck.  He was ok as far as being a lover.  Him and her didn't like being separated from the heard but they got better as the days went on.  

NOW....the original doe wants to get to him!!!! Last night she wouldn't eat....and this morning she standing at the little fence they share with her collar half off her head which meant she's been trying to stick her head through the little squares trying to get to him!  

Now I'm truly at at loss!


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 11, 2016)

It sounds like she isn't pregnant!


----------



## GoreFarms5796 (Nov 11, 2016)

That's what I'm thinking too.   But why does she keep coming in heat?  I don't get it.  He has bred her multiple times.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2016)

Is your region Selenium deficient? If so when was the last time she had a BoSe shot?

Did you flush her before breeding?


----------



## GoreFarms5796 (Nov 11, 2016)

We are not Selenium deficient in our area.  We've talked with our vet and we make sure they have all the minerals they need.  

I'm not sure what you mean by "flush" her?  As I've said this is all new to me and I have not read anything about flushing.


----------

